# Pressure when laying on my stomach...isnt this early?



## RyleighsMommy

Im pregnant with my 2nd LO, I found out about a week ago. Ive began noticing when I lay on my stomach the last few days I feel pressure in my lower abdomen. If my dates are right I SHOULD only be about 7wks pregnant, but wont know for sure until my appt. Has anyone experienced this? I dont remember having this issue with my first one until I was much farther along. Any input is appreciated! :)


----------



## yourstruly10

Hey I get this too. I think it's just all the bloat And my body not used to it being there lol. People keep saying since it's my second it could be a bit of bump already cuz the body remembers but I think it's a little early for that. But I know the feeling your talking about.


----------



## RyleighsMommy

Glad Im not the only one! I thought maybe my mind was playing tricks on me after already having one and knowing the feeling. I swear sometimes I feel flutters too....probably just gas though. That or Im going crazy!! :)


----------



## Claudia83

I had horrible bloat (still do) since early on so that prevented me from sleeping on my stomach since about week 5.


----------



## RyleighsMommy

@YoursTruly - I just noticed youre naming your LO Ava, if we're having another girl we picked Ava Presleigh :) Cant agree on a boys name though


----------



## yourstruly10

RyleighsMommy said:


> @YoursTruly - I just noticed youre naming your LO Ava, if we're having another girl we picked Ava Presleigh :) Cant agree on a boys name though

Hey my LO's name is Ava. She was born spetember 22 2010. Baby number two doesn't have a name just yet. Lol


----------



## RyleighsMommy

Oh! I read your Ticker wrong, wonderful name though! :)


----------



## xashleyx

i feel like this to, i just cant sleep on my stomach anymore which is my comfiest position lol! i just feeel soooooooooo bloated when i go to bed! x


----------



## hopingfor two

I just started having that feeling this week could I be pregnant or is it just AF on her way shes very irregular


----------



## robinator

It's gonna be rough when I can no longer sleep on my stomach; it's the only position I can fall asleep in.


----------



## LuckyInLove09

I haven't slept on my stomach since I found out that I was preg. I know that it's perfectly safe but for some reason my mind keeps telling me that I'm going to smush the baby and I just won't let myself do it. Lol. I really do miss it. That's the only way I ever slept before.


----------



## Sini

I love sleeping on my stomach. Now however it hurts and feels uncomfortable. Im not bloated tho. Ive got a tiny bump going on, maybe thats why :) I struggle falling asleep in any other position so Im dreading the next 6 months :D


----------



## Lara310809

LuckyInLove09 said:


> I haven't slept on my stomach since I found out that I was preg. I know that it's perfectly safe but for some reason my mind keeps telling me that I'm going to smush the baby and I just won't let myself do it. Lol. I really do miss it. That's the only way I ever slept before.

LOL, make the most of belly and back sleeping while you're allowed to. When you have to stop lying on your tummy (about 15wks) you only have three sleeping positions left (back, and on your sides). When you then have to stop lying on your back, you only have two left. By 34 weeks my hips hurt like hell from tossing over from one to the other. I think I bruised them :( I was soooo pleased when I had LO though, because then I could sleep any way I liked :thumbup:


----------



## lewood88

why cant u sleep on ur back?


----------

